# Lisboa fora do mapa



## Mago (16 Mai 2007 às 09:29)

*Ambiente: Previsões para o final do século*
*Um grupo de cientistas redesenhou o mapa da Europa, tendo em conta as alterações climáticas previstas para o final do século, com um aumento de temperatura na ordem dos três graus. Este estudo atribui a Londres o actual clima de Vila Real, enquanto Lisboa fica fora desta nova Europa.*


De acordo com o relatório elaborado pelos cientistas do Centro Internacional de Investigação do Ambiente e Desenvolvimento, em França, as razões para isso acontecer são duas: ou não existe, actualmente, uma cidade com um clima semelhante ao que Lisboa terá no final do século; ou a cidade análoga está fora das limitações espaciais dos dois modelos de previsão utilizados. Este mapa, por exemplo, coloca Paris em Córdoba, no Sul de Espanha. Nicósia é a cidade que apresenta o clima mais parecido ao de Roma no final do século.

Anthímio de Azevedo, meteorologista, desdramatiza estes resultados, dando conta de outras teorias mais válidas. “Muitos climatologistas afirmam que estamos a aquecer para congelar”, afirma Anthímio de Azevedo, explicando: “O aquecimento global está a provocar o degelo na Gronelândia que, por sua vez, diminui a salinidade da água no Atlântico Norte. Isto facilita o congelamento do oceano. O que se passa é que a natureza tem mecanismos de defesa que ninguém conhece. Este é conhecido e, talvez, o mais provável de vir a acontecer.”

Correio da Manhã Online


----------



## Fil (16 Mai 2007 às 13:23)

Se as temperaturas subissem 3ºC, Lisboa ficaria com o clima actual de Agadir em Marrocos. Mas quem sabe as temperaturas não descem e Lisboa fica com o clima actual de Londres


----------



## tomalino (16 Mai 2007 às 19:47)

No DN de hoje vem que Lisboa ficará com a temperatura média de Rabat,em Marrocos, mas com mais precipitação, em 2070.


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2007 às 20:58)

Actualmente as diferenças entre Rabat e Lisboa são essencialmente ao nível dos quantitativos de precipitação.

Dados do ano de 2006:

Rabat/Sale Airport

```
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez		Ano	
Temp.	11.1	12.5	13.9	16.5	19.5	21.2	24.0	23.7	23.2	21.1	18.4	12.6		18.1*°C	
Prec.	173.2	122.0	53.6	15.5	42.0	2.7	0.3	1.2	32.0	28.3	46.0	39.0		555.8*mm
```

LISBOA / GAGO COUTINHO

```
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez		Ano	
Temp.	10.0	11.1	14.0	16.8	19.9	21.7	24.4	25.2	22.8	19.9	16.5	11.4		17.8*°C	
Prec.	57.3	68.7	127.7	33.5	2.0	30.0	0.8	9.1	70.2	210.2	207.0	47.3		863.8*mm
```

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/


----------



## tomalino (17 Mai 2007 às 22:49)

Dan disse:


> Actualmente as diferenças entre Rabat e Lisboa são essencialmente ao nível dos quantitativos de precipitação.
> 
> Dados do ano de 2006:
> 
> ...



Pois mas pequenas variações na média vão fazer com que tenhamos eventos extremos de temperaturas altas mais frequentes. O que nos vale é que prevêem mais chuva do que em Rabat, mas enfim, são apenas modelos


----------



## Zoelae (18 Mai 2007 às 00:19)

Os jornalistas são é uns alarmistas, querem enganar o povo. Já que as diferenças actuais de temperatura entre as duas cidades são mto escassas.


----------

